# exhaust leak question



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi! My 97 200sx se-r developed a nasty sounding exhaust leak. I raised it up on a lift, and found 








a completely busted flex pipe 









and one of the clamps not tight anymore, banging on the pipe. 

What options do I have on the flex pipe? I could not find anyone sell the flex pipe by itself. Does that mean I need to get a whole new exhaust system? My budget is limited, so I want to avoid buying a complete exhaust system (but will if nothing else fixes it)
What do you guys think?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Just because the braided material is worn does not necessarily mean it is leaking there. Make SURE it actually is before you replace it. Many exhaust shops will cut out the flex pipe and weld in a new one for fairly cheap. 

If you have time jack the car up and support it on jack stands. Get underneath while the car is running and in neutral. Have a friend use a towel to plug the muffler while ou listen for leaks around the flex pipe and other areas. 

As fas as the clamp, it looks like it is only a heat shield which is no big deal.


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

wes said:


> Just because the braided material is worn does not necessarily mean it is leaking there. Make SURE it actually is before you replace it. Many exhaust shops will cut out the flex pipe and weld in a new one for fairly cheap.
> 
> If you have time jack the car up and support it on jack stands. Get underneath while the car is running and in neutral. Have a friend use a towel to plug the muffler while ou listen for leaks around the flex pipe and other areas.
> 
> As fas as the clamp, it looks like it is only a heat shield which is no big deal.


ok will do so tomorrow, thx man; 
the CEL is not on
is it safe to plug the muffler though?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

vasek said:


> ok will do so tomorrow, thx man;
> the CEL is not on
> is it safe to plug the muffler though?


no its not safe to plug the outlet for the exhaust.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

For diagnosis purposes it's fine. Do not plug it and run the car, just have him cover it for a few seconds and then uncover it. You listen for leaks while it is covered, do not leave it plugged or anything silly.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

usually with leaks, you should also notice carbon build up on the pipes.


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

I started it this morning, and there's smoke coming out of the front of the engine! Now im really scared; what could this be


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

vasek said:


> I started it this morning, and there's smoke coming out of the front of the engine! Now im really scared; what could this be


I don't understand questions liek this, how can we help you here? First off it is VERY cold outside, secondly have you done what we suggested in looking for leaks? 

What is going on with the rest of the car, coolant temp normal, oil level OK? Asking questions is fine but we need information to be able to help you in the least....


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

vasek said:


> I started it this morning, and there's smoke coming out of the front of the engine! Now im really scared; what could this be


mabye the gasket between the manifold & head is blown...?
i think i did this to mine, cause when i first start it water, or what i belive to be water condenses around the dip stick.... then it starts to steam... and when at normal temp it is gone
EDIT: unless you mean the FRONT (timing chain side), that is


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

vasek said:


> I started it this morning, and there's smoke coming out of the front of the engine! Now im really scared; what could this be


are you sure its not coming from underneath the car and the wind is blowing it out the front of the car?


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok here’s what happened in detail. It was a really cold night, below zero, I started my car and usually it starts at 1600rpm when cold, but it started at 1200, stayed at 1200 for two seconds, and went up to 1600. I smelled gas in the passenger compartment. I went and opened the hood, and there was a little bit of smoke coming out somewhere from underneath, looked like from the headers but I couldn’t tell for sure; it was in small puffs, whitish in color. I had to go to school so I turned the car off and left.

Later that day, the first thing I did was check the spark plugs. The ones in cylinders 3 and 4 were fine, but from cylinders 1 and 2 were oily, black wet deposits, and smelled like gas. I put in new plugs and started the engine. This time it started at 1600 like usual, but then a couple of times it did this: the revs suddenly dropped to 1200, stayed there for a short period of time, and raised back up to 1600; the car jerked a little while doing this. There was no smoke coming out this time, but I could hear a light noise that wasn’t there before coming from the side of the engine with cylinders 1 and 2, like a light screeching sound. At this point I turned the car off. All the fluids were fine; the coolant dropped a little from usual, but that is probably due to the sharp drop in weather.

Also, days before this happened, engine started sounding differently; the side of the engine with cylinders 1 and 2 would sound weird when the engine revved; 

The wind probably did not blow the smoke, the car was in the garage with the door open.

What do you guys think?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

How did the car drive?


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> are you sure its not coming from underneath the car and the wind is blowing it out the front of the car?


yeah you are totally right; i looked underneath and the smoke is coming out of the place where the header meets the cat.


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

wes said:


> How did the car drive?


I started it up again, and it was weird with the rpms; for about 10 seconds, they were going up and down, with the car jerking a little bit, then they stabilized and then it was like normal; the car drove perfectly fine, except for the noise coming from engine


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

wes said:


> Just because the braided material is worn does not necessarily mean it is leaking there. Make SURE it actually is before you replace it. Many exhaust shops will cut out the flex pipe and weld in a new one for fairly cheap.
> 
> If you have time jack the car up and support it on jack stands. Get underneath while the car is running and in neutral. Have a friend use a towel to plug the muffler while ou listen for leaks around the flex pipe and other areas.
> 
> As fas as the clamp, it looks like it is only a heat shield which is no big deal.


its definitely leaking in the flex pipe, there is a small stream of smoke coming out, and i can feel it with my hand


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

vasek said:


> its definitely leaking in the flex pipe, there is a small stream of smoke coming out, and i can feel it with my hand



then u need to replace it or else ur never going to pass emissions ... umm also if u dont hav the money u can always go 2 pepboys and they have this stuff i forgot what its called but it looks just like the wrap they use for casts, but put that around the leaking pipe/muffler/w.e and it seals permanatly from the heat its a great thing if ur not willing to spend alot of money to fix this problem


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

surferboi_hco said:


> then u need to replace it or else ur never going to pass emissions ... umm also if u dont hav the money u can always go 2 pepboys and they have this stuff i forgot what its called but it looks just like the wrap they use for casts, but put that around the leaking pipe/muffler/w.e and it seals permanatly from the heat its a great thing if ur not willing to spend alot of money to fix this problem


ill definitely check that stuff out; also, I've been looking online, and I can't find a flex pipe anywhere. Is it part of the headers, or a separate part, or what? Where can i buy one?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

vasek said:


> ill definitely check that stuff out; also, I've been looking online, and I can't find a flex pipe anywhere. Is it part of the headers, or a separate part, or what? Where can i buy one?


I thought I answered this in my original post. Road Race Engineering sells flex pipes and an exhaust shop will cut the old one out and weld in a new one...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

IMO, that flexpipe looks F'd.

When it comes to exhaust problems, a muffler shop is cheap and effective at fixing it. Here's how I suggest you find a good muffler shop: Go to an auto/performance shop that has nothing to do with welding exhausts and ask them where they have their exhaust work done.


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

I got quoted $130 for parts and labor; reasonable?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

a flex pipe can cost about $60-100 alone. I got mine for $55 and I knew the guy.


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

I picked up a $5 exhaust repair patch from Pep Boys...will try it monday when i can get a lift


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

vasek said:


> I picked up a $5 exhaust repair patch from Pep Boys...will try it monday when i can get a lift



good job lol going my way  lol but its temporary i hope 


i know the stuff lasts 4 ever but i personally wouldnt just leave it like that


----------



## vasek (Jun 14, 2005)

surferboi_hco said:


> good job lol going my way  lol but its temporary i hope
> 
> 
> i know the stuff lasts 4 ever but i personally wouldnt just leave it like that


 thx man, this stuff worked really well, i patched up the leak, there is no smoke anymore, and the engine sounds a WHOLE lot better :thumbup: 
but there is still noise coming from what seems like the valves. I'm thinking maybe my exhaust valves wore out because the leak was there for a long time. How can i check if my exhaust valves are okay?


----------



## ChrisAce (Sep 30, 2004)

*New Flex Pipe*

I am about to purchase a new flex pipe for a similar reason. The weld just before the mesh area completely broke twice ( I had it rewelded once). Mostly my fault. I am able to get a new piece of pipe and necessary gaskets for about $140 (Bosal). The dealer wants $280.

Removing it may be a challenge though since exhaust bolts have a greater tendancy to seize up. I purchased some anti-seize aerosal foaming stuff from the dealer just in case. I can't wait to see how it works.

Good Luck!


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

this post is old just lettin u no


----------

